# Some pics to share :)



## SUBHK (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share some pictures of my cockatiel Sunny .

His preferred sleeping place, on my hand:








Loves to fly (still amazed he learned the 'come' command so quickly):








Exploring one of his new toys:








First time to bring him outside:








Nice to catch some sun:








BTW, in the introduction thread I stated that he doesn't make any sound. Well that surely has changed, now he makes quite a lot of sound .


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful 'tiel! :excited:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Love the sleeping pic so cut


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*pics to share*

Thanks for sharing the pics of your beautiful "Sunny!" I do like to look at the pics people share of their little fids!


----------



## SUBHK (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies .
Glad you all enjoy the pictures, will be sharing more later. Too bad can't upload here in a higher resolution thou.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

What a stunning bird! I hand my fingers crossed one of the Lutino chicks my breeder had would be male, but both were girls. I'm very happy to have my little Oswald, but we have decided to get him a buddy. Hopefully a Lutino male.


----------



## Wintery Mix (Jan 19, 2015)

He is quite a stunning little guy!


----------



## SUBHK (Jan 26, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206306736051701&l=561677751705272872

His favourite toy. Loves to play with a toothpick .


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Cute pics


----------

